# Powe Tech props



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the following Power Tech 4 Blade Props for late model 9.9 / 15 Merc 2 strokes:

9 x 10
9 x 9
9 x 8
9 x 8 xtra cup
9 x 8 xtra cup plus

$200.00 each plus shipping


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

> I have the following Power Tech 4 Blade Props for late model 9.9 / 15 Merc 2 strokes:
> 
> 9 x 10
> 9 x 9
> ...


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i gotta 2004 15 merc 2 stroke. will these fit? and whats the main bennifit of the four blade, torque? speed? i'm gonna need a new prop soon.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

> i gotta 2004 15 merc 2 stroke. will these fit? and whats the main bennifit of the four blade, torque? speed? i'm gonna need a new prop soon.


Yes they will fit 2004 2 smoke. They will scrub a little speed but give a better hole shot especially with a jack plate.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

25hp 2-storke mercury,

4 Blade (SRA), 12 pitch! ;D


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

> 25hp 2-storke mercury,
> 
> 4 Blade (SRA), 12 pitch! ;D


Close but not quite right. 


Custom ordered one to my specs and will be here Monday for testing. Didn't say anything because I wanted to test before I called you. :  If I'm happy with it, I will order several for stock.  Testing a bunch of other props this weekend trying to dial in. 

The skiff shop will be stocking props for 25 HP first and work our way up to 50/60 pending and hull/engine combos available as I figure out what works.

K?  (I'm listening)


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

9-1/4" x 10 or 11 for a Honda 20 hp??? I know it's not a big seller like all those black colored egg beaters.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

> 9-1/4" x 10 or 11 for a Honda 20 hp??? I know it's not a big seller like all those black colored egg beaters.



Once was true. I'll have to address the 20hp 4 strokes soon. Just need a few more of you to get them to collect data..  I predict the Yami followed by the Merc and Hatsu to be the motor of choice before long. :-/ Honda is the sleeper IMHO.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

How did the Testing go?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

> How did the Testing go?



Getting closer.  Power Tech is building me three more to my specs this week. I think I've found the specs I want, just need to try it with different pitches.


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Smoker 25 will need a replacement prop sometime down the road, running a Hall's repaired / rebuilt for now...


Keep us posted.

16 Whip, btw...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

> Smoker 25 will need a replacement prop sometime down the road, running a Hall's repaired / rebuilt for now...
> 
> 
> Keep us posted.
> ...



Will do. 

Do you know the diameter and pitch your running now? 3 blade?

Maybe next time I come over, I'll bring my bucket. Have a couple of cold ones at JB's and over to the sand bar to test props on your boat. Then we'll know for sure for down the road. Data never hurts.


----------



## SoggyDollar (Sep 14, 2007)

I ws told that going from a Alum Prop to a Stainless you might want to consider going down a pitch. Would you agree with this?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

> I ws told that going from a Alum Prop to a Stainless you might want to consider going down a pitch. Would you agree with this?
> 
> Thanks.


No. Once was the case with larger motors due to cupping but since I don't work with larger motors any more, I'll refrain from any further comment about them.

These small motors are sensitive to diameter, pitch and cup change - the smaller the motor, the more critical. Hence the reason I will no longer mess with below 20 hp - It's just not cost effective and the selection for props is very limited.

Basically what works for Aluminum will work better with SS but changing diameter, pitch and/or cup can give the ultimate performance.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Basically what works for Aluminum will work better with SS but changing diameter, pitch and/or cup can give the ultimate performance.


Bingo! My old micro had a 25 Merc, the stock OEM prop was a dog. Put an SS prop with the same specs it really woke up the motor!


----------



## The_Volfish (Jan 22, 2008)

Looking forward to word of the 25 hp sweet spot...


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

Capt Ron, any luck on being able to get a 4 blade stainless 14P for a merc 50 2-smoke?

I don't mind waiting for a while if I need to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

> Capt Ron, any luck on being able to get a 4 blade stainless 14P for a merc 50 2-smoke?
> 
> I don't mind waiting for a while if I need to.


Shouldn't be a problem. 

I started a little check list to try to prevent us from overlooking anything:

Prop Questionnaire:

Your Name:

E-mail address: Phone Number:

Where are you located? 

What boat is it on? Make: Model: Year: 

Motor: Make HP: Year 

Serial Number: Model: 

What is your current prop? Make: Diameter: Pitch: 
Number of Blades:


What is you max operating RPM rating?

How many RPM's are you turning now WOT?

What do you expect to gain from the new prop?

Why are you deviating from the prop you currently have?


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

> 9-1/4" x 10 or 11 for a Honda 20 hp???  I know it's not a big seller like all those black colored egg beaters.


I second that motion. Needs me a new prop, the factory 'luminum is dissolving quickly.


Josh


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

> > 9-1/4" x 10 or 11 for a Honda 20 hp??? I know it's not a big seller like all those black colored egg beaters.
> 
> 
> I second that motion. Needs me a new prop, the factory 'luminum is dissolving quickly.
> ...



I'll be stocking for the Honda 20 hp power plant and was just waiting for Bob to finish his boat.for testing. The Gods even tried to float it yesterday to no avail. ;D ;D ;D

Josh, 

Can you give me some numbers from the questioner? The ones before you modified the blades. ;D ;D


----------

